# Haven’t received a tip in two days (30 rides)



## Lsmith1989 (Jun 20, 2018)

Am I the only one who hasn’t received a single tip in the past couple of days? I have had multiple LAX trips and I have been super nice! I haven’t received a thing!! Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m averaging 15 to 20% in tips and I find it quite strange.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Pax have had me watch while they rate & tip me through the app, and the tip never materialized on my end. 
When pax tell me they’ll “tip in the app,” I’ve made it a habit to tell them cash tips are preferred.


----------



## Lsmith1989 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeah! I’m going to start telling ppl that too! Because when I call Uber they just say they don’t see a tip charge and leave it at that smh...


----------



## MKUber (Apr 16, 2018)

Just posted about this earlier this week. Saw 2 nights (25-30 rides) over the weekend with no tips which went against my experience the past 3 months. A pax tipped in app in front of me and the tip never showed until contacting support then disappeared 24 hours later. Additionally had at least 1 ride register @ 0.00 payment. When I contacted Uber about both they said "known internal issues" should be rectified in 24-48 hours. The absence of tips is a little surprising for the weekend - still haven't seen a change.

However - this morning first time in over 14 weeks - Direct Deposit isn't there for me and previously it had been deposited @ 3:00am EST every Wednesday morning. Lyft's deposit showed up as expected.

Beginning to think there is an internal issue somewhere that they aren't aware of or are not addressing publicly yet. I have seen a couple more posts like yours on UP this week. Possibly just a string of bad luck w/ tippers and maybe Uber changed the direct deposit for my account but never informed me. Not sure at this point but every issue I have experienced the past 5 days revolves around payments.

That being said, think I'll try the cash tip approach suggested.


----------



## Lsmith1989 (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow! If this is an internal issue they need to find out/fix ASAP! And you’re exactly right! We don’t know if ppl really aren’t tipping, or it’s Uber. I may test it out by giving my PAX a dollar and asking them to tip a dollar just to see if it shows up. So that I have actual proof in case anything is actually wrong.


----------



## UberDrone1717 (Apr 10, 2018)

I posted this earlier on another thread, but I have also seen a huge drop off of tips w/ Uber (less than 10%). Lyft is still around 50%. Last Saturday had zero tips on Uber and about 10 different tips on Lyft. Can't possibly be that big of a difference between the two?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I had issues with no information on which ride gave me a tip, but there was money in the tips section of the daily earnings.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tipping-hits-the-year-mark-drivers-made-600m.267644/



Lsmith1989 said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't received a single tip in the past couple of days? I have had multiple LAX trips and I have been super nice! I haven't received a thing!! Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

Bet you never had a tip like this


----------



## Terry Mcenaney (Feb 25, 2018)

Lsmith1989 said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't received a single tip in the past couple of days? I have had multiple LAX trips and I have been super nice! I haven't received a thing!! Is this happening to anyone else?


Same here, we have to acknowledge the real possibility that we are being robbed, plain and simple.
The FBI has a tip line.
The more tips they get the better our chances of receiving 
ours.
They have my info, everyone give them yours.


----------



## TheDaddyWagon (May 31, 2018)

Got crazy tips this week, 41 bucks in app and like 15 in cash on only 323 dollars of actual trip fare. Last week 20 less trips, not a single in app or cash tip, besides 2 that came in from the previous week


----------



## BlueManOC (Jun 21, 2018)

I have a question, does uber have in app tipping or not yet


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I had issues with no information on which ride gave me a tip, but there was money in the tips section of the daily earnings.


This happens ALL the time for me, I also have random dry spells with no tips after receiving at least something every work day for the previous month. Perhaps Uber needs to get in the black sooner than later and our millions in tips looks like "Jimmy Kimmel told me to take your tips" night!


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

I posted this but am copying here because it might be relevant. Sorry if I’m breaking a rule:

This happened Wednesday 6/27/18.

I just got an Uber ride in Houston. When I went to rate and tip the driver the in-app tip option was missing! I used the “thank-you note” functionality to tell the driver about the problem and suggested he uninstall/reinstall the App or go to the Greenlight hub for help.

I’m a 2000+ ride driver and very frequent passenger. I know both the driver and passenger apps very well so user error is not a possibility. I’m putting this out there because I doubt this guy is the only driver out there with the issue. If you’re not getting any in-app tips you may be in the sameboat.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm currently at 25 without a tip. I only work surge but I usually get about 5% of my gross in tips.


----------



## 5 Star Guru (Jun 30, 2018)

Lsmith1989 said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't received a single tip in the past couple of days? I have had multiple LAX trips and I have been super nice! I haven't received a thing!! Is this happening to anyone else?


Do you keep goodies in your car for customers? I do and I tend to get a lot of tips.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

5 Star Guru said:


> Do you keep goodies in your car for customers? I do and I tend to get a lot of tips.


Found the Uber/Lyft rep lol.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I had issues with no information on which ride gave me a tip, but there was money in the tips section of the daily earnings.


To see which trip the tip was applied on, tap the "transactions" bar, which breaks each trip down. Then tap on the specific tip and it will bring you to the trip it's connected to.



Lsmith1989 said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't received a single tip in the past couple of days? I have had multiple LAX trips and I have been super nice! I haven't received a thing!! Is this happening to anyone else?


This might be the problem:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/heads-up-tipping-option-missing-in-uber-passenger-app.268815/



5 Star Guru said:


> Do you keep goodies in your car for customers? I do and I tend to get a lot of tips.


Please stop. Pax start expecting free stuff during an already almost-free ride.

With all due respect, it would be much appreciated if you'd stop setting unrealistic expectations when pax are already getting a great deal on their transportation.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Please stop. Pax start expecting free stuff during an already almost-free ride.
> 
> With all due respect, it would be much appreciated if you'd stop setting unrealistic expectations when pax are already getting a great deal on their transportation.


I gotta disagree. If he gets more tips and the tips well offset the cost for whatever extras he provides, he should keep doing it. If we are saturated with drivers and tipping is rare, you have to stand out. If he gets the same amount in tips without providing it, yes he should stop. He shouldn't stop just because other drivers don't want to compete with him.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

The bigger problem is that pax have been conditioned to NOT tip. They consider it a perk of Uber.


----------

